

Why would they put music on the internet and invent mp3 players if it was against the law? - ivankirigin
http://torrentfreak.com/inside-the-mind-of-a-9-year-old-file-sharer-071021/

======
MobileDigit
Because the law is bad.

------
daniel-cussen
Brilliant stuff.

